

What's the catch? - quizbiz
http://www.i6networks.co

======
quizbiz
I'm not trying to spam or anything but in looking for hosting for a friend, I
found this. There has to be a catch. How/why are they doing this? I mean I was
willing to give him cPanel but I don't go around calling out that I do it.

------
cassiopeoa
Requirements: You must have an established site 30 days (1 month) or older to
join.

------
Devilboy
I can't get the signup process to work... I get a server error when I enter my
domain name (older than 2 months) into the secure signup page.

Also link is missing the 'm' in .com

